# Heart or Mind? Which one do you liisten to?



## stillstandn (Jan 21, 2013)

Let me start with a lil history about this marriage, first off he is five years younger than i am and when we met i was just out of a previous marriage which also only lasted for five years. So i tried not to rush into anything to soon, we were bff for about a year spending everyday together we started dateing for another year then we got married... i thought i had the man of my dreams so i overlooked a lot of bad things that were happening in my life, i changed as a person within myself i didn't realize it then because i was so happy with this man that i forgot about the women i was before i met him. I knew the life i was liveing was just a fairytale but i wanted it so bad i accepted it. Well it ended sooner than later, he left the day after i barried my sister we been seperated for almost two years and i'm still mad.. he left me without anything but all the bills n depression, i don't feel as if i should pay for this divorce because he left but i guess piece of mind is priceless. I'm doing much better now although i'm still angry he just up in walked out on me i feel my life is going so much better for me now this was gods plan and maybe one day i will find true love but as for now i'm concetrating on loveing myself..


----------



## lee101981 (Sep 6, 2012)

I would just pay for it and move on. By you paying for it shows that you are ready to move forward with your life

In my case my heart said hold on but my head said it was over and guess what .... My head was right...


----------



## spun (Jul 2, 2012)

stillstandn said:


> Let me start with a lil history about this marriage, first off he is five years younger than i am and when we met i was just out of a previous marriage which also only lasted for five years. So i tried not to rush into anything to soon, we were bff for about a year spending everyday together we started dateing for another year then we got married... i thought i had the man of my dreams so i overlooked a lot of bad things that were happening in my life, i changed as a person within myself i didn't realize it then because i was so happy with this man that i forgot about the women i was before i met him. I knew the life i was liveing was just a fairytale but i wanted it so bad i accepted it. Well it ended sooner than later, he left the day after i barried my sister we been seperated for almost two years and i'm still mad.. he left me without anything but all the bills n depression, i don't feel as if i should pay for this divorce because he left but i guess piece of mind is priceless. I'm doing much better now although i'm still angry he just up in walked out on me i feel my life is going so much better for me now this was gods plan and maybe one day i will find true love but as for now i'm concetrating on loveing myself..


Emotions are largely subconscious and often do their best to defy reality.

Your logical mind, on the other hand, will allow you to see things for what they really are.

Go with your head, not your heart.


----------



## stillstandn (Jan 21, 2013)

lee101981 said:


> I would just pay for it and move on. By you paying for it shows that you are ready to move forward with your life
> 
> In my case my heart said hold on but my head said it was over and guess what .... My head was right... Yes that is so true.. Thank you for your comment
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

Pay for it - I did, best two grand I ever spent
You've been waiting for two years - you need to move on


----------



## stillstandn (Jan 21, 2013)

i agree and i am very soon
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paul72 (Jan 22, 2013)

I would say listen to both...... I know for me... I listens to my brain when my wife walked out and changed the locks, hired a lawyer, etc.etc..... my heart... well it just locked up for a bit..... but I was "nice" and up until the end I offered to reconcile.... even though she was the cheater.....


----------



## stillstandn (Jan 21, 2013)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

